# living the dream :-)



## aderejian (May 24, 2008)

*getting a job in HK?*

Hello all,

I have been out to HK twice in the past year and couldn’t help but fall in love with the place. To cut a long story short I have decided to explore the opportunities for moving out to live and work in Hong Kong. I am a UK based aerospace engineer with over 7 years of experience in aerospace design, manufacture and project management. I have sent out a few speculative applications but would really appreciate any advice you may have on job hunting and the prospects of securing work in my sector or any other discipline that fits the bill? Would the lack of Mandarin language make it impossible?

Thank you!

Alek


----------

